# Waders



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm looking into buying a pair of waders and was wondering what you guys suggested to buy if I plan on hunting during th whole season with all kinds of weather and what are the best brand to buy that are reasonably priced.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

me personally, I hate neoprene. They are hot, tight, and they are at risk of ripping all the time. I am an active duck hunter putting myself in places that neoprene will not survive.

I wear the Cabela's first flight waders. They are light weight, tear resistant, and loose fitting. I can hunt early season and not be all sweaty and nasty. I'm always cool and confortable. When it gets cold I put on a pair of fleece socks and lined wader pants and I am as warm as ever. I can stand in 35 degree water for hours without being uncomfortable.

The Cabelas First Flights have by far been the best waders I've found.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Really a personal preference, but I use exclusively neo's. Way back when I started duck hunting in the late 70's, I used the old Hodgeman "Wadewell" canvas waders, which were as durable as a tank. The problem was they were clumsy, and walking in them was difficult. When the neo's started coming on the market, the first ones were not great. But over the years, they've really refined the neo's that you can get. I currently have three pair of neo's...one really light that I use for summer trout fishing, one mid-weight, and one heavier for cold weather. For me, the advantages of neo are you don't need as much insulation against your skin because they are warmer than canvas to begin with, AND they are much easier to move around in, such as climbing in and out of a blind or a boat. I also LOVE neo's for dry field hunting to keep dry and clean, and moving around is a breeze in them in a dry field. Canvas waders are clumsy to move around in...jmo. Yes, neo's can be too warm, like if you have to walk any distance in them. But here's what I do...I wear a pair of polypropelene against my skin, which wicks moisture away. If I'm going to walk longer distances, I actually carry the waders over my shoulder or in my deke bag, and put them on when I get to the water. And I'll disagree about durability...if you get a slight tear in neo's, and it's not all the way through the fabric, you can still stay fairly dry. Not so with canvas...a small tear and you're flooded!

Like I said...personal preference. I still have a pair of canvas hanging in the closet, but haven't touched them in at least 10 years.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I second neoprene. Ive had rubber, rubber with canvas cover, etc etc. I bought a cheap pair of cabelas neoprenes on sale for $90 six years ago, and their still going strong. Duck hunting, spring snow geese (corn stubble is hard on waders) and have had no problems with a little awarness about where my feet are going. Neoprene form fits a little better, which makes long walks or retrieves easier. Neoprene is warm when the weather gets cold, which isnt such a good thing in the early season, but when its 65 or warmer, im hot in just about anything anyway.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I use my simms gortex waders, the same ones I use for steelhead, unless its cold and I am laying in my poke boat. The gortex are nice if I am going huff & puff my way in, otherwise neo justs holds the moister in...

Anyhow, I paid $300 6 years ago for them, I expect they will hold up another 4 or 5 years. I haven't had any leaks... So 10 years divided by three hundred is 30 bucks a year... OH! plus simms gaurentees them, complete satisfaction.. Any problems they will replace them...

I use them for steelhead too... on the Pere Marquette River, if you ever fished it you know how abusive it is... Anyhow, I use to buy a pair of wader ever 18 month at about $125 bucks & they were never comfy... so that would be about $800 bucks for 10 years use maybe a bit more....

My LaCross Northerns cost about $239 and I used them quite a bit last year and they still look new....


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I would do Neo's from Cabelas. They are great and Cabelas return policy is great.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks guys i think I'm goin to go check out the bargain cave at cabelas since I have big feet there is usually a pair of them in there.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Be carefull at the bargin cave they may have been returned because they have a hole in them


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

thurdypointer said:


> Thanks guys i think I'm goin to go check out the bargain cave at cabelas since I have big feet there is usually a pair of them in there.


Good thought. I picked up a pair of neos a couple years ago at the Cabela's near me for a song...the reason it was returned was it had A SPOT OF GREASE on one of the legs  No kidding...one dime sized spot of grease, and I paid 1/3 of the original cost. What...are we fowlers in some kind of fashion show that a spot of grease would hurt us? Gawd I love people! 8)


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I wear both Cabelas Dry Plus and Ultimate Hunting Neoprene Waders. I mostly use my dry plus as they are light and comfortable but when its super cold i switch to my neoprene. Buy Cabela's because we'll take anything back if you have problems with them, i've always had Cabelas and usually get at least 4-5 seasons out of a pair of waders before i either have to get a new pair or have to do a patch job. [/quote]


----------



## bigquackattack (Sep 18, 2006)

I used to live in Michigan and hunted a lot of places with plenty of downed trees and branches and other snags. I could go three to five years without replacing neoprene waders. Since I have moved to Nebraska and hunt many places where a downed tree is rare, I have gone through a pair of light weight waders every year it seems. I have tried nylon, breathable, neoprene, canvas etc. with no luck. I bought a cheap pair of neoprenes after another lightweight pair of nylons went down. Those neos are still good at least until opening day  .

For cold conditions I use Cabelas Brush masters and I feel as though I could wade through just about anything. They aren't much good for walking though.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

bigquackattack said:


> ...For cold conditions I use Cabelas Brush masters and I feel as though I could wade through just about anything. They aren't much good for walking though.


I think that's what the ones are that I bought at the Bargain Cave...very thick and warm when the snow flies on Saginaw Bay :wink:


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I ended up getting some neoprene DU Mad Dog waders at Scheels on sale for $80. 400 grams insulation 3.5 mm


----------



## thebigpunn (Jan 15, 2008)

cabelas here too! i keep them in a small tote after they air out from hunting.


----------

